# Wish me luck! (Final update)



## Guy Bacos (May 27, 2021)

Hey folks, tomorrow I'm going in for open-heart surgery. I'll be away for some time. It's a scary time, but at the same time, looking forward to getting a new aortic valve and soon be back on the tennis court. Well, not so soon, but eventually.


----------



## funnybear (May 27, 2021)

All the best!!


----------



## wahey73 (May 27, 2021)

Sounds scary....GOOD LUCK and hope to see you back here soon


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2021)

You’ll be fine, Guy! Your new valve will give even more energy to put in your music


----------



## PaulieDC (May 27, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> Hey folks, tomorrow I'm going in for open-heart surgery. I'll be away for some time. It's a scary time, but at the same time, looking forward to getting a new aortic valve and soon be back on the tennis court. Well, not so soon, but eventually.


I know you were leading up to this, will ask the Lord to see you through. My dad had similar surgery (5 way bypass, etc) in his mid 60s and when he passed at almost 90 his heart was healthy as can be. It was his love for alcohol that did him in. Looking forward to your reply to this thread when the worst part is behind you! We'll be waiting!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 27, 2021)

Sending good vibes Guy. Going for surgery seems daunting, but it means an issue is being fixed rather than left alone - so you'll come out of it stronger. Plenty of rest and music once you're out of hospital!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 27, 2021)

As a “fellow heart failure person” I want to wish you the best of luck Guy! ❤️


----------



## MarcusD (May 27, 2021)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## synergy543 (May 27, 2021)

Best wishes to you and a fast recovery Guy! Exciting times ahead with the upcoming orchestral performance arrangements! You'll come back stronger than ever.


----------



## chrisr (May 27, 2021)

Best wishes Guy!


----------



## NoamL (May 27, 2021)

All the best Guy!


----------



## Loïc D (May 27, 2021)

Best wishes Guy. Take a good rest and recover well.


----------



## sinkd (May 27, 2021)

Hope everything goes to plan and you have a speedy recovery, Guy!


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 27, 2021)

All the best and looking forward to you returning healthy and strong.


----------



## zolhof (May 27, 2021)

My prayers for a speedy and full recovery, Guy. You got this!


----------



## StillLife (May 27, 2021)

All the best, Guy. Scary as the thought of open heart surgery may be, these are amazing times, wherein heart problems can be fixed with relative ease.


----------



## darkogav (May 27, 2021)

best of luck to you. i am sure it will work out great and healthy recovery.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 27, 2021)

Hope all goes well, Guy. I am sure it does! Hope you'll be back composing before you expect it


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 27, 2021)

Sincerely all the best to you, Guy. I'm sure you'll come out stronger than before


----------



## rudi (May 27, 2021)

Sending positive vibes your way Guy. Make a full and complete recovery - looking forward to your future pieces of music!!! Take care!


----------



## jamwerks (May 27, 2021)

Best wishes!


----------



## el-bo (May 27, 2021)

All the best, man!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 27, 2021)

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Living Fossil (May 27, 2021)

I wish you a successful surgery and a fast recovery!


----------



## stonzthro (May 27, 2021)

Wishing you a quick recovery, Guy!


----------



## Trash Panda (May 27, 2021)

Good luck, Guy! Wishing you a successful procedure and speedy recovery. Hoping you don’t get the hiccups from hell my uncle did after his surgery, but it did make a good name for the dog he got.


----------



## Tim_Wells (May 27, 2021)

May the Force be with you!  Best wishes for a quick recovery!


----------



## Saxer (May 27, 2021)

Good luck and a fast recovery! Get back your health!


----------



## Toecutter (May 27, 2021)

I wish you the best Guy, get well soon and keep blessing us with all the amazing music! Hoping you won't have to endure hospital food for too long XD


----------



## jneebz (May 27, 2021)

Hope all goes smoothly and recovery is quick! 🙏🏻


----------



## gives19 (May 27, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> Hey folks, tomorrow I'm going in for open-heart surgery. I'll be away for some time. It's a scary time, but at the same time, looking forward to getting a new aortic valve and soon be back on the tennis court. Well, not so soon, but eventually.


Heal fast Guy


----------



## patrick76 (May 27, 2021)

Best of luck, Guy!


----------



## dade (May 27, 2021)

All the best Guy, we'll wait for you here


----------



## angeruroth (May 27, 2021)

I wish you a very, very fast recovery!


----------



## re-peat (May 27, 2021)

The very best to you, Guy. Be well.

_


----------



## Double Helix (May 27, 2021)

Positive energy headed your way.
Hope you will be back in the saddle soonest


----------



## Markrs (May 27, 2021)

Hope everything goes well, and you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## ed buller (May 27, 2021)

Best wishes...get well soon


----------



## AndyP (May 27, 2021)

All the best for the surgery and a speedy recovery! So that we get to hear many more great works from you!


----------



## Gil (May 27, 2021)

All the best Guy, no doubt everything is gonna be alright!
We'll be waiting for your return and your new melodies!


----------



## Simeon (May 27, 2021)

Prayers for grace and comfort as you walk through this chapter.
Godspeed to you and yours.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 27, 2021)

Wishing you the very best Guy! Would love to have a hit with you sometime!


----------



## Geomir (May 27, 2021)

From the bottom of my heart, I wish you the best of luck, Guy! You've got nothing to fear. You will be stronger than ever. And soon this adventure will just be a bad memory from the past.


----------



## TGV (May 27, 2021)

Best of luck, but I'm fairly confident you'll make it: surgery has come a long way. Stay calm, and don't overdo it post-op.


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 27, 2021)

Good luck Guy!


----------



## Rich4747 (May 27, 2021)

All the best to you! have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 27, 2021)

Your music has been such an inspiration Guy! Best of luck.


----------



## kgdrum (May 27, 2021)

Guy - Good luck with the operation,get well & feel better! 👍


----------



## muziksculp (May 27, 2021)

Hi @Guy Bacos ,

Wishing you a fast recovery, and a healthy heart to enjoy your usual activities once again. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## szczaw (May 27, 2021)

Good luck ! No matter how tough things get, there's always a chance for recovery. My expiration date was 2012, and I'm still around.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 27, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> Hey folks, tomorrow I'm going in for open-heart surgery. I'll be away for some time. It's a scary time, but at the same time, looking forward to getting a new aortic valve and soon be back on the tennis court. Well, not so soon, but eventually.


Wishing you all the best - positive vibes (and vibraphones)!


----------



## BenG (May 27, 2021)

Wishing you the best of luck, Guy! My brother had a similar surgery last year and his new valve is doing great!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 27, 2021)

All the best for you! <3 

I wanna read a "all went fine guys" from you here as soon as possible!


----------



## cchristensson (May 27, 2021)

All the best.


----------



## MPortmann (May 27, 2021)

Sending you prayers to a healthy and speedy recovery.


----------



## ptram (May 27, 2021)

All the best! The new valve will make you a bit cybernetic, so even stronger than ever!

Paolo


----------



## Wabashprof (May 27, 2021)

If your recovery is anything like your compositions, it will be inspirational! All the best to you, Guy.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (May 27, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers your way my friend.


----------



## bosone (May 27, 2021)

It will be all alright! 
good luck!


----------



## Marsen (May 27, 2021)

Waiting for this "Arnold-esque" recovery photo out of hospital, saying "I'm back"!
All the best for you Guy!


----------



## Gerbil (May 27, 2021)

Good luck, Guy. Looking forward to hearing your next composition once you recover.


----------



## Alchemedia (May 27, 2021)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## synergy543 (May 28, 2021)

Guy is back! I just got word that Guy is out of the operation and has just received his first new heart beat! He is still in intensive care, so he has quite a recovery ahead, though he's off to a great new start having made it to the other side.


----------



## Tralen (May 28, 2021)

Guy's demos at VSL were my major vehicle for learning, and still are, 15 years later.

He is a major inspiration and I wish him all the best.


----------



## dade (May 29, 2021)

That's great to hear  Have a nice and fast recovery!


----------



## GNP (May 29, 2021)

All the best man.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 1, 2021)

Guy has been recovering and will and leaving the hospital tomorrow. Due to the miracles of modern open-heart surgery, he has a new life ahead of starting tomorrow. Congratulations Guy, you made it! Welcome back.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 1, 2021)

Congratulations! Nice to hear that everything was Ok.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2021)

Very happy to hear that ❤️
Take it easy Guy, I wish you all the best


----------



## NoamL (Jun 1, 2021)

Wishing you a speedy and happy recovery!!


----------



## ptram (Jun 2, 2021)

Great to hear this! Music for our ears! Hope he will have a quick recovery!

Paolo


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 2, 2021)

Awesome news. So happy to hear this!!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 2, 2021)

Can't find the words to express all the heartfelt wishes, it was very touching!!! Thank you!!! This picture was taken hours after the surgery, today I got back home and starting the recovery road.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 2, 2021)

^^This is the photo of the week!^^
Best wishes, Guy


----------



## sinkd (Jun 2, 2021)

Very glad your recovery is going well, Guy! And thanks to Synergy for the updates.

Damon


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 2, 2021)

Glad everything went well. Good luck with your recovery.  Looking forward to hearing more music from you in the not too distant future.


----------



## Marsen (Jun 2, 2021)

This is the "I'm back" photo, we were waiting for ♥️.


----------



## Noeticus (Jun 2, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> Hey folks, tomorrow I'm going in for open-heart surgery. I'll be away for some time. It's a scary time, but at the same time, looking forward to getting a new aortic valve and soon be back on the tennis court. Well, not so soon, but eventually.


I wish you a million "Best Wishes!!!"

Also, I truly believe you are a musical genius!


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 2, 2021)

Glad to hear it went well. Wishing you a speedy recovery. In 1995 a famous Astronaut once said... To infinity and beyond!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 2, 2021)

Glad to see you recovering Guy.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 2, 2021)

Great News,get well! 👍


----------



## zolhof (Jun 2, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> Can't find the words to express all the heartfelt wishes, it was very touching!!! Thank you!!! This picture was taken hours after the surgery, today I got back home and starting the recovery road.


Woohoo!!  Sending you a warm virtual hug, love, and many prayers! Can't wait to listen to music from you again, powered by the heart update! We're going to need a Guy Bacos v2.0 walkthrough showing all the new features!


----------



## AndyP (Jun 2, 2021)

Good to know that the surgery went well. Wish only the very best! Above all, take things slowly, according to your own feeling.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 2, 2021)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Guy.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 2, 2021)

Now this is some excellent news! Best wishes on your recovery.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Jun 2, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> This picture was taken hours after the surgery



I wonder if they can outfit one of these things with a DAW while you recover? 😁


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 2, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> I wonder if they can outfit one of these things with a DAW while you recover? 😁


That reminds me of the famous Pictures at an Exhibtion concert that was performed in Guy's hometown...


----------



## artomatic (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 2, 2021)

This put a smile on face. Here's hoping the recovery goes quick and easy, Guy!


----------



## ironbut (Jun 2, 2021)

Congrats on a successful surgery!


----------



## Rich4747 (Jun 2, 2021)

Super News, So glad to see that smile.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 2, 2021)

Congratulations! Here’s to a hopefully speedy recovery.


----------



## chrisr (Jun 3, 2021)

Congrats Guy! Let us know how you're getting on in the coming weeks.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 3, 2021)

So glad all went well, *Guy*. Wishing you a quick and full recovery!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 3, 2021)

good luck on the road back...no stopping off at any greasy spoon cafes now.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 3, 2021)

Very nice ! Godspeed recovery to you Guy.


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 3, 2021)

Welcome back and best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 3, 2021)

Hope you can get back to music making asap!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 3, 2021)

All the best for a speedy recovery, Guy!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 3, 2021)

Hey guys!

Once again, thanks for all the love and encouraging support, I never expected this much!! Reading all these comments was the best pain medication after surgery one can ask for.

Thank you to synergy543, a very dear friend, for the updates on my status which was sent to him by my spouse.

Regarding the experience, it was quite a ride! It's always scary when they tell you there is a 5% risk, so when I woke up from the surgery, dazed and confused, my surgeon was right in front of me, she said: The surgery was a success, everything went perfectly. That is a very emotional image that will stay with me forever! I cannot think of anything else that will ever compare to that moment.

Another emotional moment I had in the intensive care was when they put some music on the radio for me, and it was Mozart's clarinet concerto, which I wasn't very familiar with, but listening to the 2nd movement was so healing. Don't think I could have had a more appropriate piece at that moment. Needless to say, it will now always have a special meaning to me.

One interesting fact about the mechanical aortic valve I now have is that you can hear it tick, seriously. Hopefully, it won't through me off with the clicks of Logic Pro.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jun 3, 2021)

Great to have you back.


----------



## Noeticus (Jun 3, 2021)

So truly awesome to hear you are doing well, Guy!!!

I have been in love with your VSL demos and music for years!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2021)

@Guy Bacos ,

I'm very happy to know all went well, and that you were enjoying Mozart's Clarinet Concerto, second movement while in ICU  . 

Our health is our most important asset, we need to take care of it first, wishing you a speedy recovery, and back to doing what you like, and enjoying your life to its fullest. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## IFM (Jun 3, 2021)

How did I miss this? Glad you made it through okay!


----------



## BenG (Jun 3, 2021)

Great to hear all went well, Guy and wishing you a speedy recovery!!


----------



## rudi (Jun 3, 2021)

Wonderful news Guy. Make sure you get lots of rest and take plenty of time to convalesce! 
Music is such a powerful healer.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 3, 2021)

Guy, my husband had 3 valves replaced 3.5 years ago at the same hospital and he's better than ever now!! More energy, better mood, etc. New & improved man! Really!! I know it's hard to believe at first but it will happen. Give yourself 4-6 weeks of rest and you'll be there too!

He also can hear his valves ticking. Like a little watch. At first surprising, maybe annoying for some, but you get used to it very fast and now he finds it rather reassuring 

You will be fine, up and running very soon!!!
Your colleague, almost neighbour and friend on FB,
Tatiana


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 4, 2021)

Absolutely the news we all wanted to hear, huge amen! I know that moment when you wake up, and the surgeon says it all went like clockwork, SO happy you got that same feedback. Welcome back!


----------



## Noeticus (Jun 4, 2021)

This demo still blows my mind!!!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 4, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Guy, my husband had 3 valves replaced 3.5 years ago at the same hospital and he's better than ever now!! More energy, better mood, etc. New & improved man! Really!! I know it's hard to believe at first but it will happen. Give yourself 4-6 weeks of rest and you'll be there too!
> 
> He also can hear his valves ticking. Like a little watch. At first surprising, maybe annoying for some, but you get used to it very fast and now he finds it rather reassuring
> 
> ...


Thank you, Tatiana!

It was really nice to hear about someone else's experience, here and on FB, especially knowing how much better your husband is feeling today. I'm barely out of the hospital, still doing my breathing exercise with that apparatus you must know so well and take little walks but I already feel a difference. Science is incredible! Yep, I also was at the CHUM and was extremely impressed with the care I got. This is where you appreciate our Canadian Healthcare system! I plan to write a piece about this experience, a symphonic poem of some kind.

Cheers!

Guy


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 4, 2021)

You will get better and better very fast! Follow your surgeon's advice to the letter. They know! Since you mentioned "she" I am guessing an Italian-named nice Dr F. but I could be wrong. There are many surgeon's there, all very good! CHUM is amazing! 

Yes this little blue thingie to breathe can be annoyingly boring to use but very helpful! Do it regularly. They will ask for regular INR checks at first, then, when your numbers become more predictable, less often. My guess, with an aortic valve, your INR range should be 2.0-3.0. You also know about the Coaguchek INRange. Look into it. It saves time (no clinic) and trouble. Precision is comparable to lab, about ±0,1.

Feel free to email me _anytime!_ Get well soon Guy !! Tatiana


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 4, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Since you mentioned "she" I am guessing an Italian-named nice Dr F. but I could be wrong.


That's the one, my hero!!

Wouldn't be Dr. F for your husband?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 4, 2021)

She's _very very_ good! She also operated on my husband but his main surgeon was Dr Nicolas Noiseux, an absolute wizard cardiac-thoracic surgeon. He's the one in the middle here:





There's also an interview (in French) with him.

They both saved his life a few times over the course of two years. Both are very dedicated, energetic and absolute top-level surgeons! ❤️ ❤️

For those here who obviously don't know what the CHUM is there's this article.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 4, 2021)

That CHUM article is fascinating. Great to see when human civilization is still capable of creating greatness on a scale like that.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 5, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> That CHUM article is fascinating. Great to see when human civilization is still capable of creating greatness on a scale like that.


Yes, it is kind of insanely big and high-tech but people (10000+ of them!) have remained very human inside. I spent about 7 months daily inside these walls over the course of two years. People were always so kind to me! I was there for so long that cafetaria cashiers asked me regularly for my CHUM ID card to to give me the employee discount! 

Check Ulysse, one of the the robots packaging meds for the entire hospital:






and its 70+ friends moving stuff around automatically around the hospital in pure Amazon warehouse style  Healthcare of the future, today!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Yes, it is kind of insanely big and high-tech but people (10000+ of them!) have remained very human inside.


How true!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Absolutely the news we all wanted to hear, huge amen! I know that moment when you wake up, and the surgeon says it all went like clockwork, SO happy you got that same feedback. Welcome back!


Thank you, Paulie!

Not to be intrusive, would you mind sharing that experience? If not, it's fine.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2021)

My curiosity got the better of me, I just had to see what was the surgery like, I don't mean with simulated videos and drawings but the real live surgery on a real person. Luckily, today these things are available on the internet, even with real-time explanations from the surgeon. I found the exact same surgery I had. Usually, I immediately turn my head away at the simple sight of blood, but since I really wanted to see exactly what they did, I watched it from beginning to end. It is so much more remarkable than I expected! Also impressed by the calmness and confidence of the surgeon. No worry, I won't share any links to this  But when you think the first valve replacement was done in 1960, until then, I guess people didn't make it, really makes you appreciate the medical breakthroughs in recent generations!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 5, 2021)

We did the same and had the same reaction. So many delicate steps involved!

There are many "users groups" for valve replacement patients with some incredible real stories like patients realizing 30 years later that they had valves replaced and completely forgot about it only to learn it during routine scans or x-rays!! I assume that these were bio-valves (no Coumadin) and that they were very young then or now very old and forgot. Still amazing to me!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> So many delicate steps involved!


Yes, that's what I wanted to say, describes it well!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> I wonder if they can outfit one of these things with a DAW while you recover? 😁


I'll put this idea in the VSL suggestion box, nothing will ever stop us from making music!


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 5, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> I'll put this idea in the VSL suggestion box, *nothing will ever stop us from making music!*


And now that you're back to keeping a steady beat. . .as we say in the South, Katy bar the door!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 6, 2021)

These updates might start to get boring now, but today I had enough stamina to improvise on the piano with much more energy than I expected. Chopin's Polonaises are still a bit hard on the sternum and too tiring for now. But just a few days ago, I played a few notes and said: "Ah, that's enough!" Amazing how the body heals itself!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 7, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> Thank you, Paulie!
> 
> Not to be intrusive, would you mind sharing that experience? If not, it's fine.


Not intrusive at all! I had two surgeries (2009 and 2013), not heart-related but to remove cysts. One in my left breast (not just the ladies that get these I discovered) and one on my right adrenaline gland sitting on top of the kidney (4 hour surgery to remove, laparoscopically thankfully!). Naturally the cancer concern was overwhelming. Both times when I woke up it was to a smiling face that basically said "everything went great, totally benign, you're good Buddy". So when you described that moment, I could relate to that immensely great feeling of relief.  I was sure praising the Lord on _those _days!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 8, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> These updates might start to get boring now...


Nonsense, what team doesn't want to hear the progress on a star player?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> These updates might start to get boring now, but today I had enough stamina to improvise on the piano with much more energy than I expected. Chopin's Polonaises are still a bit hard on the sternum and too tiring for now. But just a few days ago, I played a few notes and said: "Ah, that's enough!" Amazing how the body heals itself!


Glad to read this Guy! I hope every day brings you a bit of extra energy, health and spirit. Music is a healing place as well, so I am happy you have that in your life as well.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 8, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> These updates might start to get boring now, but today I had enough stamina to improvise on the piano with much more energy than I expected. Chopin's Polonaises are still a bit hard on the sternum and too tiring for now. But just a few days ago, I played a few notes and said: "Ah, that's enough!" Amazing how the body heals itself!


Good news are never boring!  Tell us more... How are you today Guy?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 9, 2021)

Thank you PaulieDC for sharing this, I could certainly see how you could relate to what I was saying. We are now part of this club where these special things have happened to us and not just heard about it happening to others.

Tatania, Paulie and others, that is very nice of you to ask. I realized when I got back home from the hospital I should have rested more. The last 2 days at the hospital I was soooo bored, lucky I had a radio, they had a paying TV but figured I'd give TV a rest while I was there, so when I got home I was so happy to be back in my things, my studio, family, friends, this forum, and maybe had a bit too much enthusiasm. So I'm going to keep more time for resting during the day and put off the triathlon ironman... The real tough part is not laughing, not coughing which is not a picnic, but it's the sneezing!! Oh, man! Despite pressing a pillow against my sternum at that moment, it's still very painful, like you're wondering if you're still in one piece! And even worse is, if I don't have the reaction time to put the pillow on my chest, that is so, so painful!! I'm sure Tatiana, this is something your husband knows too well about! Other than that, it's very good. I already finished a VSL demo for an upcoming library. No worry, VSL is not pressuring me for one sec in fact they have been incredibly nice to me during this time telling me to take care of my health first, but I guess I just can't stay in bed all day. . Doing a bit of music was not much of an effort and kept my mind busy. The only thing, as I said before, I have the manage my resting time better. The other good news is seeing how well the Montreal Canadians are doing! Go Habs Go!


----------



## Marsen (Jun 9, 2021)

These is a situation, you realize how precious your life is.
Take all your time to recover the best possible way, and enjoy your new life as much as you can.
(Don't wanna sound pathetic, do I? 🙂 ...I don't want to, though.) 

It let's you focus on the really important things in life. 

Ok, i'm struggling again with my english.
Just saying, I hear you, I see you.


----------



## ptram (Jun 9, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> nothing will ever stop us from making music!


This reminded me of a surgery they did last year at the local children hospital. While the piano is there, the music can begin!









Therapeutic effect: Musical medic plays to cancer patient, 10, during surgery


During an operation to remove a double tumour in the spinal cord of a 10-year-old boy, doctors watching the brain activity of their patient saw a change when the music played on a piano next to him was interrupted.




www.reuters.com





Paolo


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 9, 2021)

Yes, music has been known for a long time for its therapeutic effect on the patient pre, during and post-op and also on the surgical team. For ex. this 30+ years old article: https//pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2229703/


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 15, 2021)

3 weeks after open-heart surgery. Big thanks to the CHUM staff and especially Dr. Jessica Forcillo.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 15, 2021)

It wonderful to see you recovering so well. Modern medicine is really a bit of a miracle. I hope have to "discipline" to take it slow - recovery takes time


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 16, 2021)

AllanH said:


> Modern medicine is really a bit of a miracle.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 16, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> 3 weeks after open-heart surgery. Big thanks to the CHUM staff and especially Dr. Jessica Forcillo.


Nice photo Guy. Such a great smile and I'm so glad to see the doc didn't stop you from enjoying a delicious cup of coffee!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 16, 2021)

synergy543 said:


> Nice photo Guy. Such a great smile and I'm so glad to see the doc didn't stop you from enjoying a delicious cup of coffee!


and a beer just before that.  

Cheers!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 28, 2021)

It's now been exactly a month since my open-heart surgery. Never would have thought I'd be this well after so little time. Thanks again for all the support! Glancing through some childhood photos, here's a throwback, as I recall I was checking my stocks.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 28, 2021)

Very happy for you, Guy. Life is precious!


----------



## Wabashprof (Jun 28, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> It's now been exactly a month since my open-heart surgery. Never would have thought I'd be this well after so little time. Thanks again for all the support! Glancing through some childhood photos, here's a throwback, as I recall I was checking my stocks.


We've never met and likely never will, but I so appreciate these updates on your recovery. They always put a smile on my face. 

I love your music and the many ways you've helped me become a better composer through your VSL demos and walkthroughs. All the best to you, Guy.


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 30, 2021)

So sorry I missed this thread. Very late with my message but I’m glad you are ok now and on the mend. It’s so great what medical staff and medical science can achieve.

Look after yourself.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 12, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> 3 weeks after open-heart surgery. Big thanks to the CHUM staff and especially Dr. Jessica Forcillo.


Late to the party but super great news!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 28, 2021)

This will be my final update on my health. It's been exactly 3 months since my open-heart surgery, and that's how long it takes to get back to 100%, which I am, even 110%. I'm also eager to get back on the tennis court; I've been looking forward to it for a long time! Meanwhile, I composed a 9-minute orchestral piece inspired by the experience, which I will dedicate to my cardiac surgeon Dr. Jessica Forcillo, and also present here with a video montage in the coming weeks. I've already expressed my gratitude to everyone, but I'd like to express my gratitude once more.


----------



## gives19 (Sep 3, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> This will be my final update on my health. It's been exactly 3 months since my open-heart surgery, and that's how long it takes to get back to 100%, which I am, even 110%. I'm also eager to get back on the tennis court; I've been looking forward to it for a long time! Meanwhile, I composed a 9-minute orchestral piece inspired by the experience, which I will dedicate to my cardiac surgeon Dr. Jessica Forcillo, and also present here with a video montage in the coming weeks. I've already expressed my gratitude to everyone, but I'd like to express my gratitude once more.


Glad you are better pal!


----------



## RSK (Sep 3, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> This will be my final update on my health. It's been exactly 3 months since my open-heart surgery, and that's how long it takes to get back to 100%, which I am, even 110%. I'm also eager to get back on the tennis court; I've been looking forward to it for a long time! Meanwhile, I composed a 9-minute orchestral piece inspired by the experience, which I will dedicate to my cardiac surgeon Dr. Jessica Forcillo, and also present here with a video montage in the coming weeks. I've already expressed my gratitude to everyone, but I'd like to express my gratitude once more.


So glad to hear you are better.


----------

